# New hdd for system



## ULTRON 17 (Dec 15, 2014)

I recently upgrade my pc to this one:-
Cpu i5- 4430
Mobo Asus H97 m-e
Ram corsair 4gbx2 vengeance 
Moniter LG 2053 tp lcd (1600×900)
Supply Corsair Cx600 

I can't find this hdd  WD 1tb caviar blue  (wd10ezex) anywhere only available online. Only need 1tb hdd right now. I don't whona buy from online sites.

My usage is especially gaming , browsing, storage,music,videos.

Is wd 1tb purple cavier is good  or local shop gives toshibha 1 tb  & how about WD green 1tb.

Right i am using WD5000AAKX  500gb . My budget is Rs 3500 /- ( last Rs 4000/-)

suggests 2 - 3 models.  so help me guys


----------



## DK_WD (Dec 17, 2014)

ULTRON 17 said:


> My usage is especially gaming , browsing, storage,music,videos.
> 
> Is wd 1tb purple cavier is good  or local shop gives toshibha 1 tb  & how about WD green 1tb.



Hi ULTRON 17 ,

I am glad to help you out. For your information, any WD internal drive can be used as a boot drive in PC. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors. As you want the WD Purple drive to use as a primary or secondary drive there will be no issue. The WD Purple drive highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a normal drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. It has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check the specification of WD purple, you may refer to the link below.

WD Purple Surveillance Storage .

The WD Green has preferred for Storage, Backup, Save Power and Quiet environment. To check the specification of WD Green, you may refer to the link below.

WD Green | Desktop 3.5-inch Hard Drives .

As per your need, I suggest you to go with the WD Black or WD Blue. The WD Blue and WD Black drive used for computing like Gaming, Storage, Performance and etc.

Good Luck.


----------

